# Milly's (very short) haircut.



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Here are a few pics of my babies. I got my clippers in the post yesterday and finally cut Milly down, her mats were terrible under her arms and down her legs on her chest and bum, I felt so bad for her, but I couldnt get them out, as she trys her best to not let me brush her.

There are a few pics of them together before and after Milly's trim.




































Murphys new jacket









and again.









hehe and my sister put her poor little ears in bows. She shook them right out though.


I took Murphy to the vet MOnday and the man was feeling for his 'other' testicle when I informed him that he had been spayed, so at the moment I am a little worried as to what the lump he had found is. He said when I bring him back in 4 weeks he we see what it has developed into. So hopefully its all good.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

I loved the pictures and I'm sure Milly will be cooler in a shorter cut. Please let us know what the Vet finds out about Murphy.

Marsha


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

I reckon she will be cooler, its pretty cruel of me since we are in winter here right now, but I ordered her 2 new tops off ebay and bought her a new one here today, so I will keep her warm.

I sure will let you know what up with the little guy, I just hope its nothing. There is nothing unusual about him or his behaviour, he doesnt at all seem uncomfortable. So with any luck it wont be bad news.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

They both look adorable!!
ANDREA


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

> I loved the pictures and I'm sure Milly will be cooler in a shorter cut. Please let us know what the Vet finds out about Murphy.
> 
> Marsha[/B]


Both are just as cute as ever with their new do's







I hope all goes well with Murphy and the vet.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I hope Murphy will be alright! Thanks for posting the photos.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Very cute.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I think Milly looks fantastic! You did a nice job. I have been contemplating getting some clippers too--better yet I'd LOVE to teach myself how to scissor cut Ollie's body--I scissor trim his face myself and clip his feet/paw pads butt and private but have never touched his body hair. I think I mostly worry about him being too squirmy.

Let us know how Murphy is...


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Milly must be FREEZING down there in Tassie . Wait until I move down there , you can bring her over to my house , I'm a professional detangler .







. Sarah


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

You did a GREAT job with Milly!!







Let us know how you get on with Murphy


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

She looks very chic! And she'll love wearing sweaters and coats in the cool (freezing) of summer. I hope everything is okay with Murphy - please let us know what the vet says.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

aww she's still cute, just put a dress on her.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

> I think Milly looks fantastic! You did a nice job. I have been contemplating getting some clippers too--better yet I'd LOVE to teach myself how to scissor cut Ollie's body--I scissor trim his face myself and clip his feet/paw pads butt and private but have never touched his body hair. I think I mostly worry about him being too squirmy.
> 
> Let us know how Murphy is...[/B]



I was worried about Milly sqirming also thats why I got the clippers I was so wrried I would cut her if I tried scissor cutting her. She wass pretty good with the clippers, although hated me going near her feet or face. But we finally got it done.

Thanks everyone for your comments, I will be sure to let you all know how Murphy goes.


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Milly's looks adorable with her new do, I just love the bows in her ears, they are so cute!!
And I love Murphy's new jacket, he looks so adorable wearing it!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Wow, now that really is a very short haircut. She looks precious & I love her bows. Hope Murphy's next checkup goes well.


----------



## My2Furbabies (Oct 2, 2006)

They are both soooo cute!








Love the new cuts!


----------

